# GTR bodykit...



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

does anyone know where i can get a GTR body kit? I dont think stillen is selling them anymore?

I think that is the best kit out for the 200sx


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Just curious.. Why kit.... will it truly give you better areodymanics... or is it just for looks... will it take off time from your 1/4 times?? is so great if not then i think its a waste but thats my opinion... anything that doesnt make you go faster isnt worth getting.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

no it doesnt give you better aerodynamics, but still, why not look good while going fast


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> *Just curious.. Why kit.... will it truly give you better areodymanics... or is it just for looks... will it take off time from your 1/4 times?? is so great if not then i think its a waste but thats my opinion... anything that doesnt make you go faster isnt worth getting. *


I don't think they ever asked for your opinion.
Not everyone mods their car to lower their 1/4 mile time. 

Erebuni still sells the kit, I do believe.

www.888erebuni.com


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

> "Just curious.. Why kit.... will it truly give you better areodymanics... or is it just for looks... will it take off time from your 1/4 times?? is so great if not then i think its a waste but thats my opinion... anything that doesnt make you go faster isnt worth getting.



I bet your 1.6 liter FLIES with that FSTB you got yourself...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just for looks rules!

Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

werd dryboy...to answer your question you can get it from erebuni. i think their website is www.spoilers.com. thats where i got my from bumper from.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

if you dont care about any mod but performance mods then why are you in the cosmetic section?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Think of cars like girlfriends/wives/significant others.

Whe you're in public showing them off do you feel elated by their performance.
...or their looks?
In private is a whole other matter...

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

actually seth, I always think of my car like my girlfriend... except that time i got scalded from putting it in her tailpipe... she didnt like that.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

Just like its easy to:

get cut with no body fat
and its easy to get big and bulky

but to have both is where the cool shits at  

i kinda think of it like that when it comes to a car

Its easy to make a car go fast..( i could buy a $500 dollar mustang)
Its easy to make a car look nice (i could buy a volkwagen mk3 (93-98) and make it look pimp) 

but to have both is where the cool shits at  

and yeah.. the GTR bodykit will add 50HP .... thats why i want it so bad..... :banana: 

( for the people who feel me.. u kno i was juss playin bout the 50hp)


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

OOo and thanks for all those who gave me a good response with good resources


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I bet your 1.6 liter FLIES with that FSTB you got yourself... *


Damn you beat me to it.

You can get it from Moldynamics also. Just do a search for Sentra.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> *Just curious.. Why kit.... will it truly give you better areodymanics... or is it just for looks... will it take off time from your 1/4 times?? is so great if not then i think its a waste but thats my opinion... anything that doesnt make you go faster isnt worth getting. *


Get out of my section.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

best kit IMO. do you plan on getting the whole 17(?) pieces or just the basic 4? just curious. i'd love to see a b014 with just the front, rear, sideskirts. never seen a pic of one like how i want to do mine  :cheers: to good taste


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

I dont knowa bout 14 peaces ... 

i know of the bumper, rear, side skirts, and fender flares.

I think that would look awesome with some nice JDM 17" or 16" wheels N1 exhaust on angle 

Right now i currently have a mk2 GTI (old skool) but by winter i should have a se-r (b14)


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Samo, decide go a bit easier on the guy eh? Hah! Sorry, couldn't resist. Your original post was the rudest, most dead on statement I've seen in a while.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've decided not to screw around with idiots anymore. If you're going to come into my section with an attitude, you're going to get an attitude back. If you're going to be cool, then I'll be cool. Simple as that.

Personally, if I were to get the GTR kit, I'd just rock the 4-piece. The fender "flares" are too small for my tastes, and the door caps make the car look like a puffer fish... just needs some spinidys and a fin  .


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If I was gonna get that kit, I would only get the front and rear bumper. The sides look wierd without the door caps. But with the caps it makes it look ,like samo said, like a puffer fish.

I would get the front and rear bumper and get some m3 sides instead.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally, I like the look of the skirts w/o doorcaps. Sean's rocking the GTR skirts, and it really makes the car look like a tank. The car now has a very "solid" look to it, sort of a German-car feeling, if you know what I mean. You can see some pics at www.nwnismo.com/profiles/sean.html


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sides alone are money IMHO 

I like the "pinched" look I guess. 
Plus, it will work well with my future plans


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

speaking of m3 sideskirts, i've never actually seen what these look like. don't expect to get much out of a sear because the word has to be 3 characters atleast. i think the fenderflaires just look kinda dumb when they're not molded in. that gtr spoiler is exactly what im lookin for though. what are you guys opinions on that one? i think its the perfect height/shape, im gettin it!!!!







<--tha bomb!!!


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

its one of those parts where u like them and think they're cool but you wouldnt have them on your car 

(thats juss my opinion though)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out, 
Try searching the username MP2050
He was rocking those M3 skirts....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *best kit IMO. do you plan on getting the whole 17(?) pieces or just the basic 4? just curious. i'd love to see a b014 with just the front, rear, sideskirts. never seen a pic of one like how i want to do mine  :cheers: to good taste *


Here's a shot of what you might be looking for.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i need the rest of my kit =/. im just going to have the front, sides, and rear though. im not a big fan of the door things and the flares.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

no doubt katana. i've seen plenty of the 200sx's with just the basic 4 but i've still yet to see the sentra with just front back, side, side. sean, thanks for the tip. i'll try that search!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

whoa....anyone got a better pic of that GTR wing on their car?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

katana does i think, but heres a phatty car (matt laurent's feat. by NPM)



















if its a no no to use NPM bandwidth, let me know!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

now i really like that wing.

....anyone else think the door panels on that sentra make it look like a pontiac gran prix? or is it just me?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Which is why for the GTR 'kit' you only get the front and rear bumpers. You get any other sides you want, just thot the GTR's because it makes your car look anorexic wit the sides and no door caps and some find that the door caps make the car too 'bulbous'.

Seth


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

what size rims are those on both pics? 17's?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

15"s believe it or not! w/ lo pros his speedos got to be f**ked!!!
UGGHH HERE, DOUBLE XL, DOUBLE XL
extra extra, read all about it

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june99/matt.shtml
15"s? that can't be right.


----------

